# Repainting 1960 Schwinn Speedster



## ArborlyMink (Aug 29, 2021)

I am planning on removing the paint of a 1960 schwinn speedster and repainting it any tips on how to go about it?


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2021)

I am partial to Speedsters, my dear old Dad had one. Got pics? Maybe just a good cleaning is all that is needed. You can find og Schwinn colors in a can nowadays, officially licensed stuff. See Gary Wold of Coolestuff, hes got paint. Otherwise, I prefer to media blast, prime and paint at last resort.


----------



## ArborlyMink (Aug 30, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> I am planning on removing the paint of a 1960 schwinn speedster and repainting it any tips on how to go about it?



I’m repainting it a different color


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2021)

IMHO the best way is glass bead blasting, then sandblasting, so long as you are paying someone to do it. sandblasting without a cabinet is a mess.

stripper.... messy, toxic and in my case, did not remove all the paint. I am doing some fenders now, used stripper then had to wire wheel the rest. still need some DA cleanup. I will only use stripper on the undersides of fenders from now on. plus if you live in California they are saving the world by ruining Jasco's stripper. that stuff was good, but not so much any more

I like an 8" wire wheel on a big powerful buffer for frames, or a cup style wire brush on a 4" grinder.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 31, 2021)

If the old paint is stuck to the metal that well, don’t remove it. Sand it down until there are no edges, then prime with a filler primer. Wet sand with 1000 grit paper before applying the top coat.


----------

